# I ran into Leo at the U.S. Botanic Garden!



## kentuckiense (Jan 12, 2007)

He wasn't very talkative.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeah, and he was covered in mealies!


----------



## MoreWater (Jan 12, 2007)

so did I! This is from a year ago - think the ID is correct? The plants at the USBG often walk away from their tags.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 12, 2007)

I guess. This is the unworthy-of-posting photo I took of the bloom:






It looks about the same, no?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow, I'd take one of those. Not "take" literally of course!


----------



## MoreWater (Jan 12, 2007)

it *should* be the same. My photo is also from the USBG. One year ago, Jan 15, 2006. I LOVE this flower!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2007)

That's consistency.


----------



## MoreWater (Jan 12, 2007)

yeah.... I used to wonder if they kept the orchids there year round, or if they cycle them in when they bloom. Now I know.....

The orchid room is horrible for taking photos. I must have taken hundreds in the past few years and not too many have come out.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 12, 2007)

MoreWater said:


> yeah.... I used to wonder if they kept the orchids there year round, or if they cycle them in when they bloom. Now I know.....



They apparently have a lot of space off-site for growing and blooming stuff.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jan 12, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> He wasn't very talkative.



Doesn't sound like the Leo I met 

BTW Leo, hope you can make it down Feb. 17 & 18 for the showoke: 

Jon


----------



## Heather (Jan 12, 2007)

Lol, cute thread! 
Nice quiet plant.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 13, 2007)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Doesn't sound like the Leo I met
> 
> Jon



Yeah, far from not talkative!  

-Ernie


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 13, 2007)

I wonder if Leo has any of these for sale??????????


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey Kentuckiense, normally I would be talking your ear off or laughing loudly and causing general mayhem & embarrassment. Last time I was in DC was in 1992, my first public speaking engagement. (not my best talk by a long shot, but it was a start) Glad my more silent avatar has made it there. My friends Bob and Lynn Wellenstein made and named that cross in my honor, and I really like it. Some clones are really dark, and very smooth. The first grex was triploid, using the tetraploid Andean Fire 'Michelle Lee' and a really nice 2N richteri. I would love to breed on if I could find a 4N clone of myself. 'finding a clone of myslef' Sounds a bit weird doesn't it? 
Cheers
Leo (yes, that Leo Schordje)

Jon, I have a conflicting date, I'm doing a lecture in Oak Park, IL the same Feb 18 weekend of the Dayton Show. But I will be down in the Columbus-Dayton area sometime this spring. Likely for the Columbus Show. 
Leo


----------

